# Ti-Nspire CAS CX mit Computer verbinden



## thun3r (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues wünsche ich euch allen, 
ich weiß leider nicht, in welche Rubrik ich diesen Thread posten soll. Ich habe mich dann für die entschieden, obwohl sie auch nicht ganz passt.

Aber nun zu meinem Problem:
ich habe mir einen Ti-Nspire CAS CX aus schulischen Gründen gekauft. Bisher hat alles gut geklappt. Doch dann kam die Meldung: "Operation System not found. Install OS now.". Die Meldung blieb die ganze Zeit. Danach habe ich mir die erste PDF-Datei von der Seite angeschaut, was ich machen muss: https://education.ti.com/en-GB/aus-nz/support/faq Doch mein Computer lässt sich nicht mit dem CAS verbinden. Ich habe es mit Computer Link und der Students Software probiert. Ich benutze Windows 10. 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. LG


----------



## yingtao (1. Januar 2016)

Läuft denn die Treiberinstallation wenn du den per USB an den PC anschließt? Wie ich meine Firmware updaten wollte musste ich den Taschenrechner direkt hinten am USB Port anschließen. Dann warten bis der Taschenrechner hochgefahren ist und Windows den Treiber installiert hat. Dann die Software (Computer Link) als Administrator gestartet (nur um sicher zu gehen das es keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Rechten gibt) und dann wie in der Anleitung steht im Programm nach dem Taschenrechner suchen lassen, über das Programm die neue Firmware runtergeladen und installiert.

Wenn das nicht hilft vielleicht hinten beim Taschenrechner Reset drücken, den Akku raus nehmen und wieder rein stecken oder mal an einem anderen PC ausprobieren.


----------



## thun3r (2. Januar 2016)

Es hat geklappt. Der Handheld wurde an den USB-Schnittstellen vorne nicht richtig erkannt.
Vielen Dank und LG!


----------

